# Private Message



## personofinterest

So if someone joined today, how can they send a PM today? Don't you have to have 30 days or a certain number of posts? And even if contribution gives you instant PM....if you joined today or yesterday, would you be able to PM someone today?


----------



## sunsetmist

personofinterest said:


> So if someone joined today, how can they send a PM today? Don't you have to have 30 days or a certain number of posts? And even if contribution gives you instant PM....if you joined today or yesterday, would you be able to PM someone today?


Not to thread jack, but a significant number of those introducing themselves are then surprised that they have to wait for approval to post in a specific forum. I don't remember, where are new folks told about this along with PM requirements?


----------



## Annabegins

When I joined a few months back I had access to PM’s immediately...


----------



## Faithful Wife

I have gotten messages from people who joined and had zero posts. Apparently they joined just to message me and a few others (I recall someone posting about it when they got a PM and said the user name, and I and others had received one from them also).

I have no clue what the point was, I just didn't respond.


----------



## EleGirl

A new user can send PMs immediately after joining.

Many new users can only post (or create a thread) in the *New Member Forum - Introduce Yourself!* when they first join. It often takes a bit of time before the vBulletin software to grant them the right to post elsewhere. Some new posters are tagged as needing to be approved by a moderator before they can post in other forums.

If you receive a PM from someone who has so posts, you have the option to ignore their PM and delete it. If the PM is offensive or somehow concerning, please forward it to one of the mods. Mods cannot read your PMs so we have no way of knowing what is being sent to you.


----------



## personofinterest

Thanks. I dont know why I thought there was a waiting period. I guess because some other forums have them.


----------

